# Introducing the 034Motorsport Silicone Spider Hose Replacement for the C5 Audi allroad 2.7T!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new 034Motorsport Silicone Breather Hose Kit for the B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T! :thumbup:

*Silicone Breather Hose Kit, B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6 2.7T, Spider Hose Replacement*

*Retail:* $225.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $195.00 + Shipping

*Introductory special pricing is only available for the first 15 buyers, and the first set of breather hose kits will be shipped on or before 07/14/2014.*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our Silicone Breather Hose Kit for the B5 Audi S4 and C5 Audi A6 2.7T! Designed to replace the problematic factory "spider" breather hose assembly, this kit is manufactured from high-quality automotive silicone and features a modular design that is compatible with all factory breather configurations and can easily be used with an aftermarket oil catch can. This kit includes our 034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valve, as well as all hose clamps needed for installation.

*Features:*

High-Quality Automotive Silicone Construction
Includes 034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valve
Straightforward, Clamp-On Installation
Compatible with All 3 Versions of B5 Audi S4 Breather Systems
Modular Design Allows for Oil Catch Can Installation
Includes New Hose Clamps!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Silicone Main Breather Hose
034Motorsport Silicone Early & Late Check Valve Hoses
034Motorsport Silicone Early & Late PRV Hoses
034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valve
Complete Hose Clamp Kit
*Installation Instructions:*

Coming Soon!
*Fitment:*

2000-2002 B5 Audi S4 2.7T
1999-2003 C5 Audi A6 2.7T - *APB Engine Code Only*
2001-2003 C5 Audi Allroad 2.7T - *APB Engine Code Only*
*Please Note:* This kit is designed fit the B5 Audi S4 and C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T models with the APB engine code.

Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! All 15 are spoken for. :thumbup:


----------

